# Wagner Property preservation inc



## tandm

has anyone worked for them in Florida and what are the results


----------



## tak

What area are you wishing to cover for them ? I currently work for them and they pay 14-21 days after completion, however prices are a bit on the low side $22 grass, but bc the pay is quick I accept them. Sometimes they can be very demanding and out right rude. If you miss "1" pic they are up your A$$. Can tell you more if you wish so PM me if you more on them.


----------



## STARBABY

tak said:


> What area are you wishing to cover for them ? I currently work for them and they pay 14-21 days after completion, however prices are a bit on the low side $22 grass, but bc the pay is quick I accept them. Sometimes they can be very demanding and out right rude. If you miss "1" pic they are up your A$$. Can tell you more if you wish so PM me if you more on them.


 
$22 for grass is a bit on the low side, you think! I do not understand way people work this cheap or should I say for nothing!


----------



## GaReops

Still trying to figure out how you make money on $20 grass cuts after truck fuel and mower fuel.. share your secret :thumbsup: lol


----------



## JDRM

U make it up on Volume...............:whistling2:


----------



## tandm

thanks for the info


----------



## Gypsos

JDRM said:


> U make it up on Volume...............:whistling2:


 
Uh... yeah... a large volume of loses equals ??????


----------



## GTX63

As a hobby, for my neighbor's grandmother, if I am 16 and need Xbox money...otherwise no. If I am starving or have bills, I would take the many government programs available and stay home with my kids.


----------



## RichR

tak said:


> prices are a bit on the low side $22 grass.


Seriously?  :wallbash:


----------



## tak

I see a lot of the same people posting over and over and over. That tells me a few things...1st- your not out working, because your busy posting. 2nd - your not working well because your just plain lazy 3rd- The way some people talk about low prices is crazy. I do between $15-22k per month of Revenue. I service all my equipment and trucks my self, my wife does my paperwork and I have 3 employees too. I turn a pretty good profit even considering gas, materials and whatever. All this on $22 grasses ! I go no farther than 40 miles from the office at those prices. Some people would rather sit at home and make nothing because they believe they are worth $40-50 per lawn, well those days are over.


----------



## tak

GTX- so you would rather sit home vs 10 $22 cuts? I'd take making that money for my family inside of sitting on my butt all day doing nothing. That could be why I see your a constant poster.


----------



## GTX63

Thank you for noticing. I'm not trying to be critical of anyone personally; each has their own situation. If you are doing $22 mows and you are good at it, then you are short selling yourself. Are you able to complete a grass cut on a single family home for $50 and leave the customer feeling that they got their monies worth? If you are, then why hold yourself back? $22 grass cuts push the market down, create hacks and a negative image of the industry. Just saying....


----------



## BRADSConst

tak said:


> GTX- so you would rather sit home vs 10 $22 cuts? I'd take making that money for my family inside of sitting on my butt all day doing nothing. That could be why I see your a constant poster.


Dude, you need to chill out. GTX is one of a handful of guys on here that will help people out and knows what he is talking about. Instead of getting defensive, explain to all of us how you make it profitable.

Each of us has our business set up differently and have different requirements for OH, Labor, Materials, Profit and PITA factors. I personally can't make $25 recuts profitable. My son works for me at $8 hour and it just doesn't work. The coverage area is too big and so are the lawns.

Some guys (gals) post to this forum throughout the day using Tapatalk. Besides its none of my business how or when they run their business. I'm off for the next 2 weeks preparing for a large lead/asbestos remodeling job to begin. I'll be on the computer most of the time. That doesn't mean I'm not making money for my family or sitting on my azz all day doing nothing.

I'm all for new people signing up to the forum. Hell a couple months back I was new, although I lurked here and CT since last February. What I don't get is why the "newbies" get all bent out of shape? This is just me personally, but I would shut my mouth and listen to BPWY, Mtmtnman, Wannabe, Swift, PropPresPro, GTX and others. When you've been around here long enough and read enough, you'll know why........


----------



## STARBABY

tak said:


> GTX- so you would rather sit home vs 10 $22 cuts? I'd take making that money for my family inside of sitting on my butt all day doing nothing. That could be why I see your a constant poster.


 
here we go again! If you lose money on one lawn you`ll lose it on ten!


----------



## MKM Landscaping

I can make lawn cuts work at $22.00 if need be,but why would you want to when you get $60.00 to $100.00 and still stay less than 40 miles from office...


----------



## JDRM

The local lawn service companies around here charge Only $ 17- 25 per cut, for a homeowner's lawn. Average size lot is 40w x 120 Deep.


----------



## JDRM

MKM Landscaping said:


> I can make lawn cuts work at $22.00 if need be,but why would you want to when you get $60.00 to $100.00 and still stay less than 40 miles from office...


Where would I find some lawns at 60-100 a pop?? Can you sign me up please............:notworthy:


----------



## tandm

i agree TAK i just moved to florida to get away from snow and ice working 7days a week in the oil field ill take $22 yards all day people are to lazy anymore living
off OPM (other peoples money) i could be listed disabled but rather make more
money than the gov offers.


----------



## JDRM

Every couple months this topic comes up... lol... :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Cleanupman

@TAK...I would also like to know how you make lawns work at $22..
Are you carrying the insurance, the business license, are you doing all the work???
While everyone of us understand "feeding my family"...when you work for numbers so low you devaluate you self wroth so much it does effect the entire industry...
I post a video about "paying yourself" and the consequences of not doing so when calculating yor P&L and B&E analysis on facebook...(wish there was that ability here)...
here is the link....
http://www.facebook.com/groups/propprez#!/photo.php?v=122742204559461&set=o.490195657669115&type=2&theater

you can also view it here...
http://www.facebook.com/backslide.bone#!/photo.php?v=122753101225038&set=vb.100004710457113&type=2&theater

Anytime you do not pay yourself and figure your making money you find out down the road you're not...by then it is usually too late...

YOU STATED IN ONE OF YOUR POSTS.....
I service all my equipment and trucks my self, my wife does my paperwork and I have 3 employees too. I turn a pretty good profit even considering gas, materials and whatever.....

Very comendable....how much time does that consume??? I'll bet you dollars to donuts when you sit down and figure everything out you and you wife are working for less than minimum wage....I can generate 20k a month spitting in the wind that does not equate to profit...

You yourself stated they are a pain in the ass to work for so this tells me that there is more administrative time wasted than you want to acknowledge...that is money no metter how you cut it...

As others have stated instead of being some pompas arrogant ass please enlighten us to the reasons that you are so successful..this is afterall a networking site not an an I'm better than you site because I have chosen to sell my sole so the greedy bankers can line their pockets even more, type of site....
On a side note...doing 10 $22 work orders a day traveling 40 miles one way...just for the record...

toi invoice 15 a month for $22 lawn cuts means you whve to do 23 lawns 7 days a week or 681 lawns a month......you may want to consider you statements prior to blasting those of us offering advise for being lazy...some of us actually know how to add and subtract....


----------



## BPWY

tak said:


> I see a lot of the same people posting over and over and over. That tells me a few things...1st- your not out working, because your busy posting. 2nd - your not working well because your just plain lazy 3rd- The way some people talk about low prices is crazy. I do between $15-22k per month of Revenue. I service all my equipment and trucks my self, my wife does my paperwork and I have 3 employees too. I turn a pretty good profit even considering gas, materials and whatever. All this on $22 grasses ! I go no farther than 40 miles from the office at those prices. Some people would rather sit at home and make nothing because they believe they are worth $40-50 per lawn, well those days are over.





tak said:


> GTX- so you would rather sit home vs 10 $22 cuts? I'd take making that money for my family inside of sitting on my butt all day doing nothing. That could be why I see your a constant poster.









Take a chill pill before you have a melt down.
Keep in mind that what works in your area will not work for most of the country. 
There are places in rural states that you will spend more time driving than you will mowing in a day. 
Not all of us wish to live in a metro setting where every one lives on top of each other.
In a situation like that where you spend 3 mins between jobs and move a couple blocks over I can see $22 working for SMALL yards.

But theres a lot of us that 22 never comes close to working out.


----------



## 68W30

BPWY said:


> Take a chill pill before you have a melt down.
> Keep in mind that what works in your area will not work for most of the country.
> There are places in rural states that you will spend more time driving than you will mowing in a day.
> Not all of us wish to live in a metro setting where every one lives on top of each other.
> In a situation like that where you spend 3 mins between jobs and move a couple blocks over I can see $22 working for SMALL yards.
> 
> But theres a lot of us that 22 never comes close to working out.


if they were all in my zip code 22 would break me even when you include updating etc 

im in new york we have 4.00 per gallon gas and insurance is beyond up there 

okay is it a just cut and go or is it "check status " gas/water/electric 


currently me and my guy mike can arrive on a 50 by 100 std house and garage site drop the gate get it mowed and be reloaded and moving in 20 mins


----------



## BPWY

I've flown over the east coast population centers and sure, if the work orders were on top of each other where you are doing maybe 3 an hour $22 could work. 
I can even see real small ones going as high as 5 an hr if close enough together.


----------



## garylaps

I see this alot here. We don't know if this guy is in Detroit walking down a block and doing 3 out of 5 houses...Each business model has it's core and structure. Here in central MN I can only make a working mans wage at 45.00 a yard min. with most over 60.00 and a couple at 90.00 doing 8 to ten a day and traveling 200 miles... 10 hour day without any "issues"


----------



## JDRM

My record is 31 lawns in one day

What Clients do everyone use that pay that much??? I have asked several times and have gotten no response.........


----------



## GTX63

Five brothers paid us a fair rate for mowing. The best rates are either direct or thru the locals. With them you name your price; with a national they name it.


----------



## BPWY

Yeah the brothers used to pay HUD less 25%.

Same with 1st American now Core Logic.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Yeah the brothers used to pay HUD less 25%.
> 
> Same with 1st American now Core Logic.


 
Yea use to! now they have reduce rates and you have to get a copy of the lot size ,a real pain the ass!

Never worked for core logis, have seen some of there signs around!


----------



## tak

I complete on average 3 an hr. The properties here are appox 80x125 some are larger, some are smaller. I've maxed out at 35 a day one time but I routinely average 15-20 a day. I know what I can get done in a day. my guys went out today and did 13 cuts on their list from 8-2:30 including drive time. I also make a fair amount of cash with bid approvals, thing is though you can't bid yourself too high. I might only get $22 per yard but I have others that go as high as $40 per recut, then there are the BID yard cuts.
My model works because I maximize all the daylight I can and get done as much as possible. I also send orders from the field after completion between jobs (drive time) and my wife will also process for 2-4 hours a day. I do the majority of routine maint. and repairs on the equipment myself but my brother in law will help for a case of beer on occasion(certified auto mechanic) I pay my guys between 8.50 to 12.00 per hour. Sometimes I will go out by myself and sometimes my wife will go out in the field by her self as well. We make the numbers always work. Let's just say I do fairly well considering how my model work because it has afforded my family and I a trip to Whistler, BC Next month for a week and several other wonderful trips. 
My whole philosophy is if im not working a day im not making any cash.


----------



## JDRM

I had a broker contact me a few weeks ago, wants me to cover an extra county. Im going in to meet later this week, I guess if the money is right, why not???


----------



## tak

Gas here is $3.30. Insurance not too bad price wise. Dump fees are $18-22 per ton depending on what county. I spend on average $30-60 Per day on gas for me to go out depending on locale and if I need gas for the equipment or not for that day. My mower will cut about 30-35 lawns before both tanks are empty.


----------



## probog

Tak, question for you. Do you pay your wife for the time spent processing, and/or being in the field?


----------



## idaho

I agree with tak, you can make money it can be very profitable. I have done it for many years, inbetween those your hitting bid approve grass cut etc .... good day good money..... but

well then they changed the rules, changed the game, those giving me the work made requirements not from who was paying them just on there own because they like holding onto the money also. started this wording called stranderlize bids, not sure what it means, but i started not seeing the money as I did in the past.

so what work for me in the years past might not be the answer for the future, I have to figure that out. but in the now if i can support my own, who cares my power to you tak, just remember the gig won't last forever but if you can make money I don't care if someone has 4000 post patting themself on the back on a messageboard (unless its freemont, that $%^#ers legit) do what you got to do take care and good luck, your not a hack your an adult making your own choices.

(always such negative, and no your werent just asking him how he makes it work you were trying to call him stupid by not saying it)


----------



## BPWY

All this being said if you can get the right local customers its possible to gross $1000 a day and spend a fraction in fuel and miles compared to a repo lawn route.


----------



## MNP&P

BPWY said:


> All this being said if you can get the right local customers its possible to gross $1000 a day and spend a fraction in fuel and miles compared to a repo lawn route.


The local customers are the ideal ones to have--treated right right they will be all yours! Not to mention favorable payment terms and actual appreciation of hard work and a job well done.


----------



## GTX63

tak said:


> prices are a bit on the low side $22 grass, but bc the pay is quick I accept them. Sometimes they can be very demanding and out right rude. If you miss "1" pic they are up your A$$.


Tak, this is the post I was referring to. There is hard work money and there is smart money. I have handled the jobs for cut rate pricing, and have had to sit on the phone listening to some 20 year old in a blue square box call me "Bud" and lecture me on grass cut etiquette. I saw the crews and equipment I had and all of the properties out there that were not managed by an office suite full of kids four states away, and decided I would like to run my company by my own rules. If the $22 niche market works for you, great; but it isn't for most people. The forum is to inform folks and help them improve their situations. If you want to work that hard for those rates with those outfits, God speed; but 6 @ $65 is a heck of lot better than [email protected]$22 and you can see your kids before dark.


----------



## JDRM

When this topic comes up, every couple months, people are being told it cant work for said price. Basically they are being called liars by others on here. I was in the middle of one of these conversations regarding the $25 lawns I was doing. Everyone wants to make more money, but usually the companies that pay better already have contractors in place, which is why I personally spend endless hours trying to get to the top. Contacting better paying companies, realtors, etc.

When your family is relying on you to provide, you cant just sit around and wait for someone to knock at the door with high paying work, you do what you need to do to keep food on the table, only you know what is best for you.


----------



## BRADSConst

JDRM said:


> When this topic comes up, every couple months, people are being told it cant work for said price. Basically they are being called liars by others on here. I was in the middle of one of these conversations regarding the $25 lawns I was doing. Everyone wants to make more money, but usually the companies that pay better already have contractors in place, which is why I personally spend endless hours trying to get to the top. Contacting better paying companies, realtors, etc.
> 
> When your family is relying on you to provide, you cant just sit around and wait for someone to knock at the door with high paying work, you do what you need to do to keep food on the table, only you know what is best for you.


I'm not calling anyone stupid or a liar. Its counter-productive. What I want to know is how you do it. I haven't figured out how to turn a profit doing it. After my labor (kid @ $8/hr), fuel, maintenance, depreciation, phone, insurance, taxes and the rest of my overhead, I personally (my labor and profit) is less than what I'd make at the local grocery store stocking shelves.

Now my situation has me covering 3, mostly rural counties. Lots of miles and vehicle fuel. I even went as far as pulling mowers on the trailer behind my wife's old van because it got 6 MPG better than the pickup. I had 37 grass cuts every 2 weeks. Don't get me wrong there are foreclosures around here but nothing like some areas. On 80% of these properties, I had to do conveyance pics every grass cut, that takes time no matter how you look at it. Furthermore, most of my properties were in the 12k to 15k square footage, no bidding cause its not over the allowable. The smallest one I had was 10K and the damn thing had a fenced back yard so I couldn't get the rider in it.

So I go back to my previous question. How do you make it profitable? Maybe you only cover a 20 mile radius from the shop. Maybe you don't have to do conveyance pics everytime. Maybe you don't get charge backs or no pays because they saw 1 weed in a gravel driveway. Maybe you only string trim every other trip to the property. Maybe you aren't required to blow the clippings off the driveway and sidewalk. Maybe you aren't required to clean up incidental debris like newspapers and phone books. Maybe your lot sizes are 40' x 75' postage stamps. Maybe you don't bill your time invoicing and uploading. Maybe your clients are better.

This is no different than guys who haul debris @ $15/CYD and say they make money at it. I can't make money at $20/CYD when my dump fees at $68/ton plus enviromental taxes and fuel surcharges.

Treat me like I'm stupid. Explain it to me in terms that my 9 year old daughter can understand. I'm here to learn new things and share ideas that I have learned. Yesterday I picked up a tip from wlhmc about donating paint to habitat for humanity. I never though of that. Maybe, just maybe someone can teach me how they make $25 or $22 or whatever price recuts, profitable.


----------



## JDRM

Since you quoted my post, I am assuming you are asking me. For one, I do not do re cuts for 22, this conversation started with 2 others saying they did. You have answered most of your questions already:

I pay $40 a ton, you pay $68
I do cut mostly postage stamp lawns, 40X130
I average 25 a day
I personally do not take conveyence photos, 4 sides of home and 1 pic of outbuilding, and any exterior bids, debris, damages, trimming, etc. ( no interior)
I am in the city, I can do what you do in 2 weeks in 1 day
I cover 20 mile radius from shop
I have never been charged back, and never had to go back for photo request
I do not bill, invoice, or upload photos
I do not get $22 per cut
I get $25 up to 5k, $30 up to 10k, $35 up to 15k, and so on.
I use this as filler work
I also average 1 to 3 nice bid jobs weekly
I do all the field work, and company I work for does all office work.

Last year I was told no way I could do it at these prices, well I am still here. Just putting that out there.....

Every company has different overhead, coverage areas, clients, etc. When you say you can not do it, that does not mean nobody can! That means you cant.


----------



## BRADSConst

JDRM

I quoted you because in the post you said you were doing $25 lawns and I wanted to know how.

5k SF for $25 is a lot different than up to 15k SF for $25.
Not having to do the uploading and invoicing is a a big deal.
No interior pics is a big deal as well.
So is a 20 mile radius. I'm lucky to keep the travel between jobs under 30 miles.

I can see in you situation how a 20 cuts a day, in a 20 miles radius with no uploading time can be profitable.

That is not the case where I'm at with the clients that I have.

Thanks for putting context around how it can be profitable.


----------



## JDRM

It is nice to not have to sit in front of a computer for hours after coming in from working 10-12hrs in the field. I am on my way out of this mess of an industry, after 10 yrs I have had enough really! I just do it to get out anymore, I do not want the headaches of all P&P services. Im just riding it out, pick and choose who I work for, focus on my other investments. 

I actually do like being out cutting lawns, stress free work! :thumbsup:

Dont get me wrong, I would love to make $60 a re cut, but for the most part those days are behind me........


----------



## onlyforeclosed

We did a few jobs for them. Promised to give us about 30 to 40 in the north Brevard area, ended up getting 4. Did them on within 1 day of receiving the workorders but never did get paid. Good luck


----------



## mrhandynjgc

I currently live in New Jersey and work for a property preservation firm. I have read some posts on here and yes some payments are cheap but like some posts it's based on volume and the possible bid work you get from that property. I have grass cuts in NJ that I get 12.50....that sucks but I get large jobs from the bids I place and it makes up in the end. 

how's working for Wagner I plan to move to florida in June I sent in all my paperwork So I am ready to work. How's the work load other then grass cuts. 

Thanks 
Lee


----------



## Wannabe

Lee,

I hear there are 100's of work orders in Florida!!!! Only 10,000 contractors. I bet that Wagner is bellyup by now since the thread you opened was OVER 2 yrs ago..


----------



## cover2

mrhandynjgc said:


> I currently live in New Jersey and work for a property preservation firm. I have read some posts on here and yes some payments are cheap but like some posts it's based on volume and the possible bid work you get from that property. I have grass cuts in NJ that I get 12.50....that sucks but I get large jobs from the bids I place and it makes up in the end.
> 
> how's working for Wagner I plan to move to florida in June I sent in all my paperwork So I am ready to work. How's the work load other then grass cuts.
> 
> Thanks
> Lee


The main reason this industry is in the crapper people accepting 12.50 grass cuts. If a company has you doing grass for 12.50 they sure as hell aren't paying you hud rate minus 20% on ANY other work so you can't be making money what do you consider large jobs?


----------



## mrhandynjgc

My payment is set up 50/50 with firm. They get the work and I do it. I split everything like materials with firm. 

My main concern is Wagner in Florida Or any other Property preservation looking for work.


Lee


----------



## Wannabe

50/50? Are you kidding? Come on nobody in their right mind is going to survive at 50/50. 80/20 or maybe 75/25 but half/half? Don't go to Florida for P&P since you are better off at your high pay in NJ.


----------



## mrhandynjgc

@cover2 the client in NJ pays 50/50 grass cut is 25 for most and I get 12.50. The big jobs are debris clean outs all at a 50/50 split I get roof jobs and mold remediation all at 50/50 split. I think I make good money. But I would always like to make more.


----------



## mrhandynjgc

In NJ I make 50/50 split. It should be 60/40 or 75/25 then I would be making bank. Field workers do all the hard work the office just gets the work organizes the pictures and submits bid.

Right now a long as I have something in Florida to goto and make something I can always change preservation firms


----------



## BRADSConst

mrhandynjgc said:


> I get roof jobs and mold remediation all at 50/50 split. I think I make good money. But I would always like to make more.


 No, sorry to inform you. You do not make good money if you're taking a 50/50 split on a roof job. Your client is.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## All Island Handy

mrhandynjgc said:


> @cover2 the client in NJ pays 50/50 grass cut is 25 for most and I get 12.50. The big jobs are debris clean outs all at a 50/50 split I get roof jobs and mold remediation all at 50/50 split. I think I make good money. But I would always like to make more.


you do mold remediation at 50/50 ? are you certified in mold ? I am and I know a few others on here are and there is NO WAY after paying for cources for certification, purchasing all the equipment needed to get the mold done properly and paying my guys fairly that I would even consider a 50/50. I didn't jump thru all the hoops, spend all the time and money it took to get certified and properly equipped to give %50 to some company that sits at a desk and finds work from other companies that I can sign up with myself. I read on here all the time about how some guys cane make it work with $20 grass cuts and $50 wints ect. and others just cant but %50 on MOLD ? that just blows my mind !!! ........ok rant over. good luck man


----------



## mrhandynjgc

BRADSConst said:


> mrhandynjgc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get roof jobs and mold remediation all at 50/50 split. I think I make good money. But I would always like to make more.
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry to inform you. You do not make good money if you're taking a 50/50 split on a roof job. Your client is.
Click to expand...


I sign up with this NJ client in June I been doing well so I think. I know I can do better. I agree the 50/50 is bad but I do make I work alone I do have cheap help if needed. 

I think my move to Fl will be better changing clients and working all year round.


----------



## mrhandynjgc

All Island Handy said:


> mrhandynjgc said:
> 
> 
> 
> @cover2 the client in NJ pays 50/50 grass cut is 25 for most and I get 12.50. The big jobs are debris clean outs all at a 50/50 split I get roof jobs and mold remediation all at 50/50 split. I think I make good money. But I would always like to make more.
> 
> 
> 
> you do mold remediation at 50/50 ? are you certified in mold ? I am and I know a few others on here are and there is NO WAY after paying for cources for certification, purchasing all the equipment needed to get the mold done properly and paying my guys fairly that I would even consider a 50/50. I didn't jump thru all the hoops, spend all the time and money it took to get certified and properly equipped to give %50 to some company that sits at a desk and finds work from other companies that I can sign up with myself. I read on here all the time about how some guys cane make it work with $20 grass cuts and $50 wints ect. and others just cant but %50 on MOLD ? that just blows my mind !!! ........ok rant over. good luck man
Click to expand...

Please rant Its okay. My client tells me how to remediate mold and I do it. We bleach clean walls and paint with kiltz. No cerification or license. 

I hope my move to florida will change things and I make better money. I like what I do


----------



## brm1109

Ok I have been out of this for a while but still keep up on what is going on. So let me say this, you say that your client tells you to bleach clean and paint with Kilz. That is all well and good EXCEPT for when they sell the property and it is found that the mold is all over the studs and everywhere else. Guess who is getting hit with the cleanup cost. You are. Also you need to reconsider doing a grass cut for $12.50. Look at it this way. 
You do 10 cuts in a day - 10x 12.50 = $125.00 (gross)
Now look at expenses, even if you work by yourself and it takes you only 5 hours.
Gas for mowers and truck $25.00.
Insurance $10.00 (conservative).
$10.00 to dump the debris (if doing it properly)
That leaves $80.00 / 5 hours = $16.00 per hour. If it takes you more than 5 hours then the numbers are worse.
Not only that but now this company thinks that everyone will cut grass for $12.50 and the prices will automatically fall. All I saying is reconsider who you are working for now and just say no.


----------



## GTX63

mrhandynjgc said:


> My client tells me how to remediate mold and I do it. We bleach clean walls and paint with kiltz. No cerification or license.
> 
> I hope my move to florida will change things and I make better money. I like what I do


Your client tells you how to "remediate mold"....:thumbsup:

You know I'm thinking there may be a fresh angle at making money in real estate. Buying up foreclosures for the sole purpose of having air testing done and then suing all the way up and down the ladder.
Or maybe I'll just hire a minority shell family to move in and get sick. That should add a couple digits to my settlement.
Florida will be glad to have you. I'm sure they will also be more than happy, when the time comes, to extradite you back.


----------



## MKT

GTX63 said:


> Your client tells you how to "remediate mold"....:thumbsup:
> 
> You know I'm thinking there may be a fresh angle at making money in real estate. Buying up foreclosures for the sole purpose of having air testing done and then suing all the way up and down the ladder.
> Or maybe I'll just hire a minority shell family to move in and get sick. That should add a couple digits to my settlement.
> Florida will be glad to have you. I'm sure they will also be more than happy, when the time comes, to extradite you back.



Downside is if you read through the purchase agreement's when buying a foreclosure they all have disclosure's relating to mold, the other downside is that the U.S Gov has yet to find any direct evidence that mold causes illness.

Personally every late october / early november I always get seriously ill. I am pretty sure it is mold related. Mold certifications are a good thing to get right now as most states & federal gov have minimal to no regulation. So if and when more regulation is passed people get grandfathered in.

I've done a lot of looking into the whole mold issue, and came across an old bible passage. I can't remember but I believe it is from the Hebrew bible basically says that if a house gets mold you clean it, if it come's back again then you must tear down the house. Those who continued to live in the mold house became leppars.


----------



## mrhandynjgc

brm1109 said:


> Ok I have been out of this for a while but still keep up on what is going on. So let me say this, you say that your client tells you to bleach clean and paint with Kilz. That is all well and good EXCEPT for when they sell the property and it is found that the mold is all over the studs and everywhere else. Guess who is getting hit with the cleanup cost. You are. Also you need to reconsider doing a grass cut for $12.50. Look at it this way.
> You do 10 cuts in a day - 10x 12.50 = $125.00 (gross)
> Now look at expenses, even if you work by yourself and it takes you only 5 hours.
> Gas for mowers and truck $25.00.
> Insurance $10.00 (conservative).
> $10.00 to dump the debris (if doing it properly)
> That leaves $80.00 / 5 hours = $16.00 per hour. If it takes you more than 5 hours then the numbers are worse.
> Not only that but now this company thinks that everyone will cut grass for $12.50 and the prices will automatically fall. All I saying is reconsider who you are working for now and just say no.



I agree about the grass cut payments and the 50/50 split. Like I said Florida should be different and better with a different client.


----------



## mrhandynjgc

MKT said:


> GTX63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your client tells you how to "remediate mold"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm thinking there may be a fresh angle at making money in real estate. Buying up foreclosures for the sole purpose of having air testing done and then suing all the way up and down the ladder.
> Or maybe I'll just hire a minority shell family to move in and get sick. That should add a couple digits to my settlement.
> Florida will be glad to have you. I'm sure they will also be more than happy, when the time comes, to extradite you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downside is if you read through the purchase agreement's when buying a foreclosure they all have disclosure's relating to mold, the other downside is that the U.S Gov has yet to find any direct evidence that mold causes illness.
> 
> Personally every late october / early november I always get seriously ill. I am pretty sure it is mold related. Mold certifications are a good thing to get right now as most states & federal gov have minimal to no regulation. So if and when more regulation is passed people get grandfathered in.
> 
> I've done a lot of looking into the whole mold issue, and came across an old bible passage. I can't remember but I believe it is from the Hebrew bible basically says that if a house gets mold you clean it, if it come's back again then you must tear down the house. Those who continued to live in the mold house became leppars.
Click to expand...


I agree with you. Personal i would demo and remediate different. 

Looking forward to florida


----------



## MKT

mrhandynjgc said:


> Please rant Its okay. My client tells me how to remediate mold and I do it. We bleach clean walls and paint with kiltz. No cerification or license.
> 
> I hope my move to florida will change things and I make better money. I like what I do


Florida is really strict, I almost moved down there last year but I wasn't ready to jump through all the hoops for certifications and licenses yet.

Florida has to be really bad for mold if you see it also, (excessive moisture + non freezing = bad). 

I can't remember where I have seen it but I came across something saying that bleach actually feeds mold. It will bleach it ( make it appear to be gone) but mold actually feeds on it. I am not sure whether it is true or not, but whenever I do anything related to any kind of mold I always make a mixture of antimicrobial / bleach / 1 other item to be sure that I'm giving it to that mold. 2ndly I really don't care for having to kilz and what not so I typically try to bid only to treat mold & avoid painting.


----------



## Zuse

*Chlorine Bleach and Mold Clean Up
**(Let's Set the Record Straight!)*


----------



## GTX63

MKT said:


> Downside is if you read through the purchase agreement's when buying a foreclosure they all have disclosure's relating to mold, the other downside is that the U.S Gov has yet to find any direct evidence that mold causes illness.


It is one thing to provide disclosure docs on a property, it is another to believe liability walks away at the closing.


----------



## Wannabe

Gtx,

This especially holds true if a reported treatment has been completed. Docs are little more than TP.


----------



## GTX63

Wannabe, I imagine you have seen first hand many more of these than I, but I know of a dozen cases or so where the contractor was hit with claims ranging from low 5 figures to high 5 figures. These were properties that the contractor completed "mold remediation". Some may have been licensed; I'm am sure the majority were not. They completed the order, got paid, moved on. The property was sold, new owners move in, 3 months to maybe a couple years later, experience some sort of health issue and bla bla bla their attorney contacts the selling agent, who forwards to the lender, who forwards to the national, who forwards to the contractor that did the work.
The poor slob that did the work and cashed the check 11 months ago says "But I did the work just as you told me to" and the National says "Yes, and this will go just as we tell you too."
See how that works?


----------



## MKT

Found what I was talking about earlier.

*Leviticus 14:33-42 (MSG) | Whole Chapter*
33-42 God spoke to Moses and Aaron: “When you enter the land of Canaan, which I’m giving to you as a possession, and I put a serious fungus in a house in the land of your possession, the householder is to go and tell the priest, ‘I have some kind of fungus in my house.’ The priest is to order the house vacated until he can come to examine the fungus, so that nothing in the house is declared unclean. When the priest comes and examines the house, if the fungus on the walls of the house has greenish or rusty swelling that appears to go deeper than the surface of the wall, the priest is to walk out the door and shut the house up for seven days. On the seventh day he is to come back and conduct another examination; if the fungus has spread in the walls of the house, he is to order that the stones affected by the fungus be torn out and thrown in a garbage dump outside the city. He is to make sure the entire inside of the house is scraped and the plaster that is removed be taken away to the garbage dump outside the city. Then he is to replace the stones and replaster the house.
43 “If the defiling mold reappears in the house after the stones have been torn out and the house scraped and plastered, 
44 the priest is to go and examine it and, if the mold has spread in the house, it is a persistent defiling mold; the house is unclean.
45 It must be torn down—its stones, timbers and all the plaster—and taken out of the town to an unclean place.


----------



## Wannabe

Mkt,

The bible can tell us how to treat situations in today's times BUT there are changes in treatments. An example is the remaining verse:

48 “But if the priest comes to examine it and the mildew has not spread after the house has been plastered, he shall pronounce the house clean, because the mildew is gone. 49 To purify the house he is to take two birds and some cedar wood, scarlet yarn and hyssop. 50 He shall kill one of the birds over fresh water in a clay pot. 51 Then he is to take the cedar wood, the hyssop, the scarlet yarn and the live bird, dip them into the blood of the dead bird and the fresh water, and sprinkle the house seven times. 52 He shall purify the house with the bird’s blood, the fresh water, the live bird, the cedar wood, the hyssop and the scarlet yarn. 53 Then he is to release the live bird in the open fields outside the town. In this way he will make atonement for the house, and it will be clean.”


----------



## MKT

Wannabe said:


> Mkt,
> 
> The bible can tell us how to treat situations in today's times BUT there are changes in treatments. An example is the remaining verse:
> 
> ”



Yep I think we are on the same page here, we must all start putting in bids for a priest to go inspect for mold.


----------



## BPWY

MKT said:


> Florida is really strict, I almost moved down there last year but I wasn't ready to jump through all the hoops for certifications and licenses yet.
> 
> Florida has to be really bad for mold if you see it also, (excessive moisture + non freezing = bad).
> 
> I can't remember where I have seen it but I came across something saying that bleach actually feeds mold. It will bleach it ( make it appear to be gone) but mold actually feeds on it. I am not sure whether it is true or not, but whenever I do anything related to any kind of mold I always make a mixture of antimicrobial / bleach / 1 other item to be sure that I'm giving it to that mold. 2ndly I really don't care for having to kilz and what not so I typically try to bid only to treat mold & avoid painting.





Not only are they strict on mold but aren't they very strict on unlicensed contractors of any kind running around?
Seems like I've heard that.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Wannabe, I imagine you have seen first hand many more of these than I, but I know of a dozen cases or so where the contractor was hit with claims ranging from low 5 figures to high 5 figures. These were properties that the contractor completed "mold remediation". Some may have been licensed; I'm am sure the majority were not. They completed the order, got paid, moved on. The property was sold, new owners move in, 3 months to maybe a couple years later, experience some sort of health issue and bla bla bla their attorney contacts the selling agent, who forwards to the lender, who forwards to the national, who forwards to the contractor that did the work.
> The poor slob that did the work and cashed the check 11 months ago says "But I did the work just as you told me to" and the National says "Yes, and this will go just as we tell you too."
> See how that works?





The mindset is, "it'll never happen to me" :yes: :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes:
And the beat goes on.


----------

